# New Premium Axe - Made in USA



## PB (Mar 24, 2011)

For all you axe junkies out there, Council Tool is about to launch their Velvicut line of axes. They have some pictures on their website and look pretty good, although the pictures are limited. One downside is that they lack the craftsman's touch with everything drop forged and made with robots. 

Since Snow and Nealley sent their axe heads to China, it is nice to see an American company getting back into the premium axe market. 

Council Tool, American-made Premier Striking Tools and Drop Forgings - home


----------



## audible fart (Mar 24, 2011)

$169??

I'm gonna have to stick to my ugly $10 flea market axe.


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 24, 2011)

good job pb. i like to buy american all i can. rep comin


----------



## PB (Mar 24, 2011)

audible fart said:


> $169??
> 
> I'm gonna have to stick to my ugly $10 flea market axe.


 
You are obviously not their target customer. I do think the price is a little high, maybe $120 or $130 would be more appropriate. At that price point they are directly competing against Granfors and from the looks of the Velvicut axe, they are falling short of the Scandinavian model. If it was cheaper, it would be an easier sell.


----------



## cuttingintime (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. I try to buy American first.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thats crazy, that handle would be toast in less than a month, and for 169$ a guy could go buy 5 30$ axe's and have some change.


----------



## woodguy105 (Mar 25, 2011)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Thats crazy, that handle would be toast in less than a month, and for 169$ a guy could go buy 5 30$ axe's and have some change.


 
That may very well be true. Unfortunately, buying all those $30.00 axes(most of which are probably foreign made?) won't help keep our folks here employed.


----------



## mooseracing (Mar 25, 2011)

If you look around their site they have alot cheaper axes made in the U.S.


----------



## PB (Mar 25, 2011)

BarkBuster20 said:


> Thats crazy, that handle would be toast in less than a month, and for 169$ a guy could go buy 5 30$ axe's and have some change.


 
Sounds like you need to learn how to use an axe. 


Again, they have LOTS of other American made axes for sale. All of them very good, but the Velvicut axe is their premium line. If you have a problem spending more than $30 for an axe than you are not the customer they are after. They are trying to get the customer that would spend $180 on a Granfors or Wetterlings axe, not the Home Depot or WalMart customer. 

Their Jersey patter axe is really nice, a large cutting edge and only around $60.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 25, 2011)

*Thanks for the info!*

I'd buy one!

If Americans would buy American, we'd all be better off!


----------



## TNCECIL (Mar 25, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I'd buy one!
> 
> If Americans would buy American, we'd all be better off!


 
I love to hear people say this!!!!!!!


----------



## Jed1124 (Mar 26, 2011)

TNCECIL said:


> I love to hear people say this!!!!!!!


 
I'll second that motion. Rep sent.


----------



## Iron Head (Mar 26, 2011)

sunfish said:


> I'd buy one!
> 
> If Americans would buy American, we'd all be better off!


 
I totally support American made products as long as the price is competitive. Ridiculous price like this for a product without any innovation is the reason why we are behind foreign competition.
Tell me what make this maul any better than your average maul?


----------



## fields_mj (Mar 26, 2011)

Iron Head said:


> I totally support American made products as long as the price is competitive. Ridiculous price like this for a product without any innovation is the reason why we are behind foreign competition.
> Tell me what make this maul any better than your average maul?


 
I agree completely. There's no freek'n way I'd spend $170 on an axe! That's almost as much as I've spent for 2 of my saws! Anyone who would like to buy one of these, please let me know. I've got some mighty fine #2 pencils that I'd be glad to sell you for $50 a piece. A real deal compared to this axe. 

The reason most folks don't buy American today is two fold. First off, American management has decided to make everything as cheap as possible in order to maximize profits, which works in the short term but in the medium and long term it costs you your customer base. So while Made in America used to be something to look for, now it's largely something to avoid. Secondly, you can't hold management 100% accountable because they are just trying to pay the 50K+ a year wages that their unskilled UAW works have demanded, and now, as an added bonus, they are having to pay for for all the lazy bums in our country that WON'T work thanks to our Tax and Spend government.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 26, 2011)

mooseracing said:


> If you look around their site they have alot cheaper axes made in the U.S.


Guess some haven't looked around the site?

The $169 is the top of the line, in a presentation box. 

It's not a maul either. :msp_rolleyes:

And there are other US made axes out there, but not at the 'big box' stores.


----------



## spidertoy (Mar 27, 2011)

I purchased a splitting maul at my local STIHL dealer, after blowing through a PILE of rounds with some hefty knots, I would say that the council maul is arguably one of the best that I have ever used, I would be willing to try one of their axes, just maybe not the premium line...


----------



## AIM (Mar 27, 2011)

> The $169 is the top of the line, in a presentation box.



Very nice CARDBOARD box. Quite the presentation.


----------



## StinkyBunny (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd love to buy American, but that price is just WAY out of line. I won't buy Chinese ANYTHING when it comes to tools. The only splitting axes and mauls you'll find in my shed are made in Finland from Fiskars.


----------



## RAMROD48 (Mar 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if the S&N heads are being made in China?

The box I just opened says "Assembled in China with American made componets":msp_confused:


----------



## Iron Head (Mar 28, 2011)

RAMROD48 said:


> Does anyone know if the S&N heads are being made in China?
> 
> The box I just opened says "Assembled in China with American made componets":msp_confused:


 
Same thing. It's been tanted with cheap Chinese labor and poor quality assurance.


----------



## PB (Mar 28, 2011)

RAMROD48 said:


> Does anyone know if the S&N heads are being made in China?
> 
> The box I just opened says "Assembled in China with American made componets":msp_confused:


 
Yes Snow and Nealley axes are made in China. I called and talked to the company directly. They ship the heads from China and put them on the handle here in Maine. Bunch of crap. 

If you want a good axe for the money, seriously consider the Council Jersey pattern axe that I mentioned before. It is a really good axe that holds an edge and is made in the USA.


----------



## joecool85 (Mar 28, 2011)

PB said:


> Yes they are made in China. I called and talked to the company directly. They ship the heads from China and put them on the handle here in Maine. Bunch of crap.
> 
> If you want a good axe for the money, seriously consider the Council Jersey pattern axe that I mentioned before. It is a really good axe that holds an edge and is made in the USA.


 
Where in Maine? I live in Norridgewock and I didn't know we had an axe place here in state.


----------



## AT sawyer (Mar 28, 2011)

*That sure looks like my American made TT Jersey axe....*

....that I got on Ebay for 25.00.


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 28, 2011)

*"Secondly, you can't hold management 100% accountable because they are just trying to pay the 50K+ a year wages that their unskilled UAW works have demanded, and now, as an added bonus, they are having to pay for for all the lazy bums in our country that WON'T work thanks to our Tax and Spend government."*

*This is one of the biggest uneducated statements I 've heard.*

Unskilled due to the company FAILING TO TRAIN THEM. It isn't my bussiness to train people to work in your factory and I sure wouldn't know why they were hired in the first place if they wanted a highly trained/skilled work force.

It isn't just the UAW or other labor union that sets down at a bargining table to nogiate a contract. Management usally sends at least one rep to the table for every labor nogiater. So if Management agrees to pay 50,000 a year then the high salarys they pay* they agreed to*. Every one seems to forget that fact.
So management can't have a private gathering at some Las Veges golf retreat,they them them selves did it, So they can't have private jets to fly off to France and the Alps for a ski weekend, they did it to them selve. 
Really breaks my heart to find out they (comapny Management ) buys a Private Jet from a forigen country for 5.2 million and can only get a tax cut of 3.5 million from the American blue collar tax payer (Letterman show Friday night with Doanld Trump).

 Al


----------



## RAMROD48 (Mar 28, 2011)

PB said:


> Yes they are made in China. I called and talked to the company directly. They ship the heads from China and put them on the handle here in Maine. Bunch of crap.
> 
> If you want a good axe for the money, seriously consider the Council Jersey pattern axe that I mentioned before. It is a really good axe that holds an edge and is made in the USA.


 
So why not say "Assembled in China with American made components?"


----------



## Fronty Owner (Mar 28, 2011)

fields_mj said:


> I agree completely. There's no freek'n way I'd spend $170 on an axe! That's almost as much as I've spent for 2 of my saws! Anyone who would like to buy one of these, please let me know. I've got some mighty fine #2 pencils that I'd be glad to sell you for $50 a piece. A real deal compared to this axe.
> 
> The reason most folks don't buy American today is two fold. First off, American management has decided to make everything as cheap as possible in order to maximize profits, which works in the short term but in the medium and long term it costs you your customer base. So while Made in America used to be something to look for, now it's largely something to avoid. Secondly, you can't hold management 100% accountable because they are just trying to pay the 50K+ a year wages that their unskilled UAW works have demanded, and now, as an added bonus, they are having to pay for for all the lazy bums in our country that WON'T work thanks to our Tax and Spend government.


 
I dont think its management or the unions fault. Americans want the cheapest at any cost. we are all to blame. Every time we have bought a cheap tool because it would get lost or broken. Every time we buy a cheap appliance to replace another cheap appliance. WE send a message that WE want cheap not quality.
As an example. several years ago I was in Hanover, Germany. Walking thru a mall I was talking to one of the locals I was working with, he said the wal-mart was closing. everything they had was for #### and no one would buy there. He said Germans would rather pay a bit more for quality. I told him, we would rather pay less, even if we had to buy it a few times.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Mar 28, 2011)

> So if Management agrees to pay 50,000 a year then the high salarys they pay they agreed to. Every one seems to forget that fact.



Which is fine as long as they remember the next time they're #####ing that management is just trying to make the numbers look good for the next quarter and aren't thinking about the long term...it's that same short-term greed the Unions exploit by threatening strikes and work slow downs as part of their negotiations.

Neither side has the moral high ground on whose greed is superior.


----------



## banjobart (Mar 28, 2011)

That's a damn nice axe and a good value in my estimation. Like everyone here I would rather inherit one than pull out my wallet. It's a helluva lot cheaper than one of my 100% USA made banjos.


----------



## Iron Head (Mar 28, 2011)

So now it's a Chinese made product with an outrageous US price tag?
I think they want us "Stupid Americans" to also bend over when we pull out our wallets.


----------



## dingeryote (Mar 29, 2011)

AIM said:


> Very nice CARDBOARD box. Quite the presentation.


 
Yeah, nothing says quality like a Blisterpack or genuine imitation wood pattern, printed on a Cardboard box...

LOL!!!

Looks like a decent axe. 75 bucks worth anyway, the box must be the rest.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## spidertoy (Mar 29, 2011)

Iron Head said:


> So now it's a Chinese made product with an outrageous US price tag?
> I think they want us "Stupid Americans" to also bend over when we pull out our wallets.


 
if you reread the thread, it is the S&N axe that they were talking about being made in china, NOT the COUNCIL TOOLS brand, which they have some reasonably priced axes and mauls


----------



## blackoak (Mar 29, 2011)

There are millions of American made axes and hatchets out there in barns, garages and shops. Most are far better quality than whats being produced anywhere today. You can get them cheap at yard sales, auctions, flea markets. Any True Temper, Kelly, Keen Kutter, Blue Grass Belknap, Sagar, Collins, Craftsman, Plumb, Winchester, Manns, Eswing, Hammond, Miller Falls, Blood, Oak Leaf, Evansville Tool Works, Norlund, Underhill, Vaughan, Wards, Marbles, Beatty, all were at one time axe companies in the USA that are no longer producing axes but there still available cheap. You just have to search for them, but if found well worth the search You may have to invest 15 bucks for a good handle and a little time cleaning and sharpening them up but it will still be cheaper and better than what you get today.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 29, 2011)

This is just my opinion, and I haven't seen this "premium" axe in person. But to get quality in a tool you have to dig a little deeper into your pocket than you may want to.
A lot of people who depend on their tools for a living will pay $500 plus for a Milwauke cordless tool set. Others balk at paying $150 for a Ryobi cordless tool set. I'll guarantee that if you're making your living with them the Milwauke set is worth the difference.
I've got several racing axes that cost over $400 each. For the job they're intended for you can't even stay in the same park with a box store axe. 
I'm sure this axe is like a luxury car. If you can't, or don't want to spend that much they have another line that will fit your budget. 
I'd rather pay $170 for a quality American made axe than have a Chineese axe given to me.
Heck, I bet I could dig a roll of barb wire out of my pocket quicker than a lot of guy's on this site could get a 20 dollar bill out of theirs. :hmm3grin2orange:
You don't always get what you pay for, but you'll always pay for what you get.

Andy


----------



## albhb3 (Mar 29, 2011)

The fact is it wasnt put together here period.


----------



## Vibes (Mar 29, 2011)

Any body know a good source for good replacement handles.


----------



## Ed*L (Mar 29, 2011)

Appears all their products are USA made. The pricing on the "regular" axes is reasonable.

Ed


----------



## PB (Mar 29, 2011)

joecool85 said:


> Where in Maine? I live in Norridgewock and I didn't know we had an axe place here in state.


 
Well, apparently there isn't anymore. Snow and Nealley is based over in Brewer and used to make them here but now they are outsourcing the axe heads to China. Maybe they have outsourced the entire axe by now, who knows. Funny thing, Peavey sells axes but they are made by Council. I wonder if Council makes the metal parts and they make the handles up here, just thinking out loud as I have no idea. The log yard outside the factory is full of ash logs.


----------



## PB (Mar 29, 2011)

redprospector said:


> This is just my opinion, and I haven't seen this "premium" axe in person. But to get quality in a tool you have to dig a little deeper into your pocket than you may want to.
> A lot of people who depend on their tools for a living will pay $500 plus for a Milwauke cordless tool set. Others balk at paying $150 for a Ryobi cordless tool set. I'll guarantee that if you're making your living with them the Milwauke set is worth the difference.
> I've got several racing axes that cost over $400 each. For the job they're intended for you can't even stay in the same park with a box store axe.
> I'm sure this axe is like a luxury car. If you can't, or don't want to spend that much they have another line that will fit your budget.
> ...


 
It feels like I am talking to a brick wall sometimes. Andy you hit it on the head. If you don't want to spend money on a quality product, buy something cheaper. Council tool makes a lot of other quality tools here in the US that are cheaper than the Velvicut line. You know there is Chevy, and then there is Cadillac, same with Lincoln and Ford. If you can't afford the Cadillac or Lincoln, buy the Chevy or the Ford. In this case, most box store axes made in China are worse than a Dodge. 



Ed*L said:


> Appears all their products are USA made. The pricing on the "regular" axes is reasonable.
> 
> Ed


 
Exactly.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 30, 2011)

PB said:


> It feels like I am talking to a brick wall sometimes. Andy you hit it on the head. If you don't want to spend money on a quality product, buy something cheaper. Council tool makes a lot of other quality tools here in the US that are cheaper than the Velvicut line. You know there is Chevy, and then there is Cadillac, same with Lincoln and Ford. If you can't afford the Cadillac or Lincoln, buy the Chevy or the Ford. In this case, most box store axes made in China are worse than a Dodge.


 
Easy now, I drive a Dodge. 
Funny how all these things run together. Monday the starter in my Dodge went out. I stold my wife's car and went down the hill to get one. When I got home to put it on, I opened the box and low and behold there was that dreaded Made In China sticker starring me in the face. I got back in the wife's car and drove the 20 miles back to the parts store. I told them to just give me my money back, I wasn't putting that Chineese crap on my truck. The guy said they had one that was rebuilt in the USA for another $40 bucks. I told him he should have offered it to me when he sold me the chink one. I went down the road and bought an American rebuilt starter, it cost me an extra $54, but I think it was worth every penny.
Now the Cummins starts like a new one, but the rest of the truck is still just a damned old Dodge.

When you have to buy something, insist on American made or quit complaining about the economy.

Andy


----------



## Gologit (Mar 30, 2011)

redprospector said:


> When you have to buy something, insist on American made or quit complaining about the economy.
> 
> Andy


 
Well said.


----------



## chowdozer (Mar 30, 2011)

redprospector said:


> When you have to buy something, insist on American made or quit complaining about the economy.
> 
> Andy


 
Trouble is, some things you just can't buy American made anymore. I was looking for a replacement light fixture a couple years ago. Used to be if you bought from Grainger, you were almost assured of an American product. Not anymore.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 31, 2011)

chowdozer said:


> Trouble is, some things you just can't buy American made anymore. I was looking for a replacement light fixture a couple years ago. Used to be if you bought from Grainger, you were almost assured of an American product. Not anymore.


 
Yep, it is troublesome. We dug our own hole. Now we have to make a choice, do we climb out of it (which won't be easy, and is gonna hurt some), or do we just lay there in it. If we don't choose to climb out of the hole we dug ourselves it may be the end of us.
Granger's is just like any other company, they're looking at the bottom line. I may be wrong, but if we insist on American made products and refuse to keep buying the junk they've been cramming down our throats, we'll slowly start being able to buy American made again. 
We are almost totally dependant on other countries now for our consumables. All because we were trying to save a buck here and there. Companies saw this trend and complied by bringing in cheaper junk from other countries, costing the US jobs and hurting our economy. Many blame it on corperations, but they were trying to supply what we (as a whole) thought we wanted. I think that we (the American consumers) were stumbling over 10 dollar bills while we were chasing a nickle.

Andy


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 31, 2011)

It isn't all about what Americans buy.
China does not have a costly clean air act to comply with.
China does not have a costly clean water act to comply with.
China does not have workers comp nor unemployee insurance.
China does have cheap labor sme thing like $30.00 a month for assemblers.
And if an aswsembler messes up by cross threading a screw for example they can be taken out the back door and shot as an example to the other workers (nikie 1997).

So with production cost so cheap why build in America?

 Al


----------



## redprospector (Apr 1, 2011)

alleyyooper said:


> It isn't all about what Americans buy.
> China does not have a costly clean air act to comply with.
> China does not have a costly clean water act to comply with.
> China does not have workers comp nor unemployee insurance.
> ...


 
You've got some good points Al, but I'm going to step out on a limb here and say that the USA is China's biggest market. I believe that if we refused to buy their cheap crap it would have an impact on them, and us. If we cut our consumption of Chinese goods in half, all those $30 a month workers wouldn't do them much good.
Yes, we've regulated ourselves into a corner, but regulations can be overturned in time.
I never said it would be easy, and I promise that it will be painfull. But things will be a lot better if we just start trying to correct our own screw ups.
Kinda like pulling a bad tooth. You know it's gonna be painfull, and you really don't want to do it. But everything is better shortly after you go ahead and do it.

Andy


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2011)

redprospector said:


> You've got some good points Al, but I'm going to step out on a limb here and say that the USA is China's biggest market. I believe that if we refused to buy their cheap crap it would have an impact on them, and us. If we cut our consumption of Chinese goods in half, all those $30 a month workers wouldn't do them much good.
> Yes, we've regulated ourselves into a corner, but regulations can be overturned in time.
> I never said it would be easy, and I promise that it will be painfull. But things will be a lot better if we just start trying to correct our own screw ups.
> Kinda like pulling a bad tooth. You know it's gonna be painfull, and you really don't want to do it. But everything is better shortly after you go ahead and do it.
> ...


 
What was Keen Kutter's slogan; something like "The reminder of quality remains long after the cost is forgotten". You get what you pay for, most of the time. I know when I buy something made in the US, it is more of an investment than a purchase. Usually it will be around for the rest of my life or a good part of it. 

Getting back to the axe discussion. If you are buying a wal-mart axe you most likely aren't going to be using an axe a lot. The argument of cost is mute, you can buy an American made axe for $40 (check out site sponsor Council Tool Axes). Sure the Velvicut is expensive, but don't buy it if you don't appreciate nice axes. Like Andy mentioned before, you don't see the guys on Stihl Timbersports swinging a Truper axe from the HD.


----------



## AT sawyer (Apr 1, 2011)

Vibes said:


> Any body know a good source for good replacement handles.


 
Most hardware stores will have a selection, with maybe one good handle in the bunch. If not, come back in a week or two and see if they've gotten another shipment. Online is a crap shoot. I've found good handles at Sears, Home Depot, Lowes, etc. Just not very many.


----------



## Vibes (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought handles from a guy in Arkansa once. He used sell on ebay and made hickory handles for anything. I had a computer crash and can't remember how to get a hold of the guy.

He made me some really nice handles for some old tinners/ blacksmith hammers I use.


----------



## PB (Apr 1, 2011)

Try OP Link handles. I have heard good things about them. I can't find a website, but know they make good handles.


----------



## hitechredneck (Nov 22, 2011)

*Great USA tools and handles too*

Council Tools in North Carolina makes a surprising reasonable line of-

Axes from $30.00 to $45.00 in the standard line- Thats for a single or double bit 3 1/2 to 5 pounder. Also have a number of shorter axe hatchets.

forged in USA
Heat Treated in USA
handles in USA with replacement for almost any axe (except Fiskars)
Finished in USA
Sheath/Guards from USA

Find that on a True Temper or the latest HD copy axe?? Double Dog Dare you?

If you have concerns over the packaging- i'm not sure many folks store there tools in the box unless it is a custom wood box 

Not to mention being a primary maker of recognized fire department as well as logging/landscaping tools.

Do not work for them (just a big fan) but service and product is top notch, tools simply work..

Not the only USA manufacturer but certainly among the finest. Just not pretty painted branded "THE BEST" boutique axe made in asia/?/?.

I mention this because when I read this thread- alot of folks got focused on the high end lines to "compete" with the european "top names" and the then the low low end crap that only costs a few dollars less. My newest standard Council hudson bay limbing axe retailed for less than 60.00 with USA made sheath.


----------



## trailmaker (Nov 22, 2011)

PB said:


> Try OP Link handles. I have heard good things about them. I can't find a website, but know they make good handles.



OP Link makes some good handles. HickoryHandlestore.com is another great source.


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Nov 22, 2011)

redprospector said:


> You've got some good points Al, but I'm going to step out on a limb here and say that the USA is China's biggest market. I believe that if we refused to buy their cheap crap it would have an impact on them, and us. If we cut our consumption of Chinese goods in half, all those $30 a month workers wouldn't do them much good.
> Yes, we've regulated ourselves into a corner, but regulations can be overturned in time.
> I never said it would be easy, and I promise that it will be painfull. But things will be a lot better if we just start trying to correct our own screw ups.
> Kinda like pulling a bad tooth. You know it's gonna be painfull, and you really don't want to do it. But everything is better shortly after you go ahead and do it.
> ...



U.S. Debt
http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/data-chart-center/tic/Documents/mfh.txt


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 22, 2011)

Vibes said:


> Any body know a good source for good replacement handles.



 

Someone broke my maul handle so I went to some people that I knew could fix it. After a long story of finding the right hickory, etc. etc. , then the air dry process, then the affixing process, etc. All in all it added up to two years!

Of course I didn't have two years to wait, so I left the maul in the corner. 




10 years ago.


----------



## Eric Modell (Nov 22, 2011)

I would buy the ax, thanks for letting us know about it.

It is always good to know were to get premium tools.


----------



## howellhandmade (Nov 22, 2011)

Iron Head said:


> I totally support American made products as long as the price is competitive. Ridiculous price like this for a product without any innovation is the reason why we are behind foreign competition.
> Tell me what make this maul any better than your average maul?



Their splitting mauls are $50-ish (low of $43, high of $61). A similarly forged Gransfors Bruks will be $90-ish, last I checked. An import of indeterminate quality and material will be $30-40. I think their products align price with quality very well, with less trading on patriotism than one might expect. Let's toss the $169 gift-grade felling axe out of the discussion. Unless you're comparing it to other high-dollar axes (gift, presentation, competition), it's a red herring. Please wish them well and compare prices for tools you might actually need. If you're in the market for, say, a ball pein hammer, you might decide that the extra three or four bucks you spend to buy American is worth it.


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 22, 2011)

For the gentleman wanting a fantastic source on handles try these guys: Welcome to House Handle Company It is were I buy all my handles, they buy hickory locally, and I've found that their seconds are better than a lot of companies first quality handles. I've known them to even make some one off custom handles for people. A lot of their machinery is late 1800's, early 1900's heavy cast iron, going in the factory is like a page out of the past. Last year I think I was paying about three/four dollars a piece for splitting maul seconds. American made, 100%.


----------



## boda65 (Nov 22, 2011)

Remember, the price on their website is list price. The tool I would need is an 8 lb splitting maul with fiberglass handle. Their price was 70 bucks but a quick web search found them for 50-55 bucks. Last year I bought the "comparable" chinese maul at Rural King for around 30 bucks. Would I have paid another $20 for a quality American made maul? Hell yes I would. I will definitely bookmark them for future reference.


----------

